# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel compatibility with Apple Ipad

## sellim

Hi! I have an excel file with a number of formulas and macros and would like to know whether I will be able to run the file on an ipad! Will I be able to keep all the functionalities that I have when working with it on my computer? Do I need special software to run the file/ special application? I would much appreciated any thoughts! Thanks in advance!

----------


## JosephP

as far as I know there are currently no ipad applications that are completely compatible with excel especially as far as macros are concerned

----------


## sellim

How about if it is only formulas and no macros?

----------


## JosephP

still nothing 100% as far as I am aware-there's a recent macworld article on this here: http://www.macworld.com/article/1168...n_an_ipad.html
if the devices will have internet access then you may look at microsoft's office web apps. otherwise perhaps buy some surface tablets instead of ipads?

----------

